# Nerdfighters



## Hippy (May 23, 2013)

Is anyone on here a Nerdfighter? Basically, Nerdfighters are "People made of awesome instead of organs and bones", by definition. However, if you watch the Vlogbrothers videos on Youtube it'll make more sense.

The people who make the videos, John and Hank Green, are two very spectacular people (who are also pretty funny and nice) and they only converse either in person or through these videos, AKA textless communication, and it is spectacular. 

Nerdfighters are nerds who fight against "World Suck" (things that aren't awesome) and they are just awesome people. 

John Green is the bestselling author of _An Abundance of Katherines_, _The Fault in Our Stars_, _Looking for Alaska_, _Paper Towns_, and he is the co-author of the books _Will Grayson, Will Grayson_ and _Let It Snow_. His Tumblr is Here.

John's brother, Hank Green, is the owner of the famous blog, EcoGeek. He is really cool and he sings a lot. His Tumblr is Here.

So yeah. Is there any other Nerdfighters? :)


----------

